
How to ensure high-quality talks for your conference - vmbrasseur
https://opensource.com/article/18/5/ensuring-high-quality-talks-your-conference
======
ggm
Needs the companion piece _" how to avoid programme-committee burnout_ because
after 10+ years, you forget about how to feel like a newbie attendee and pack
your conference with stuff which interests you, and alienates any new entrant.

You need a mix. Maybe a PC review board approach is best, cycle bodies
through.

